# The "Still Legendary" GeForce FX 5500 256MB PCI



## error10

Now THIS is a video card to make any PCI lover happy!

Originally purchased for $99 in 2005. I forget who made it; I seem to have lost the box and it isn't marked anywhere on the card.

And YES, you can game with it, no matter what those naysayers try to tell you!









Anyway here are some specs:

Core clock: 270 MHz
Memory clock: 400 MHz
Stream processors: HAHAHAHAHA YA RIGHT
DirectX support: 9
Outputs: VGA, DVI, TV (pick any two)
Other specs you don't care about because this card is just SO COOL!

Latest Windows driver: 96.85
Latest Linux driver: 173.14

To commemorate how special this card is, this giveaway is going to work a little differently. To enter, post a picture of the _oldest piece of computer technology_ you have and _still use daily_, along with a brief description. Anyone who can send PMs is eligible to enter and I will ship this card for FREE to anywhere on the planet.

Winner will be drawn at random after 6 pm, Monday, December 8.


----------



## timw4mail

I don't have pictures here, but doesn't my socket 7 rig count?

If not, I use a Model M, 1984, which I use on all of my desktops (except web server), via a KVM switch.


----------



## error10

I think 1984 predates the Socket 7, so you're in!


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
I think 1984 predates the Socket 7, so you're in!









Of course, this card would be a nice upgrade for my Socket 7 rig.


----------



## pioneerisloud

This card would work PERFECTLY for my home file server.

Specs:
Intel P3 @ 1.0GHz (OC'd to 1.13GHz) x 2
1GB ECC and Registered SDRAM @ 133MHz (OC'd to 150MHz)
2x250GB + 1x80GB in JBOD
40GB Main OS Drive
3DFX Voodoo 3 8MB AGP 1x card
My sig monitor (ran off KVM switch)

The problem, is that I can't run a standard AGP card in it. It only has a 1x/2x slot. And I'd REALLY love to have my default 1440x900 resolution on it. In order to do so, I need a PCI card that supports said resolution. So, this is what it'd be going into....and this rig is on 24/7, 365. So yes, I use this rig daily







.


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Heh great card. I'd take a pic of my old Packard Bell except it's cold in my shop right now. I do use it to look up parts and diagrams and such while working on cars, but I don't game or do much of anything fun with it. This card would probably make the Cyrix processor in it cry and then explode.


----------



## Arbiter419

I think the oldest piece of hardware I have running is a geforce 6600/agp...

That makes me out.

Great idea for the freebie though!


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mr. Mojo* 
Heh great card. I'd take a pic of my old Packard Bell except it's cold in my shop right now. I do use it to look up parts and diagrams and such while working on cars, but I don't game or do much of anything fun with it. This card would probably make the Cyrix processor in it cry and then explode.

Cold? It doesn't GET cold in Texas!







Ya want cold, I've got some snowballs I can throw at you... Anyway, no entry without pics!


----------



## BlankThis

My friend would appreciate this, he's running an old 700MHz Sempron with 256MB PC133 and onboard VGA. He's looking to play CS but he can't even get smooth rates at lowest res...

Let me know









~B~


----------



## CorporalAris

Push that card as far as it can go. Overvolt and Overclock it!


----------



## Mr. Mojo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Cold? It doesn't GET cold in Texas!







Ya want cold, I've got some snowballs I can throw at you... Anyway, no entry without pics!


Right now it's 50 degrees and the wind is blowing about 30-40mph. The low tonight is going to be in the mid 20's. It isn't cold at all for a northerner, but it is cold enough for me









Anyway, my post was more of a comment on your giveaway than an entry. I honestly can't think of a reason why I'd need that particular card. It will be a great gift for someone who can actually get some use out of it though.


----------



## mnishimura00

Count me in!










Im sure everyone used one of these bad boys back in the day. I hope this counts lol


----------



## Emperor

Count me in, could use this on my file server also.


----------



## om3n

**EDIT**

oh well... I will just have to find something else then!!

Um... here is... no wait...

crap I don't use any old pc tech daily









ha ha ha I hope I win!!

This is from my first computer, a PII processor, that for some reason I have kept







As far as I know it still works... Although I haven't tried it in an few years.

http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/i...7/533_0557.jpg


----------



## DaMirrorLink

here's my monitor, haha, really old and really huuuuuge.


----------



## VCheeZ

The oldest tech I currently use is the heater core out of a 1977 Pontiac Bonneville-







In FTW.


----------



## Sonic

My brother has a Dell Dimension 2350 and it sucks, he wants to get into CS but can barely play it @ 800x600 with 10-20fps because of the crappy onboard graphics. This would help a lot, and would be a great improvement over onboard.

I can't get an actual pic because my mom did something with her camera and screwed it up.


----------



## purdueman

I also have a FX5500 PCI it is in my P3 Linux rig. The card is actually pretty respectable and can run compiz fusion without a hitch and some older games.

Ya Sonic, everyone I know seems to have a Dell Dimension 2350. I have fixed/cleaned up 4 of those and all of them either were my friends or coworkers, and our school uses them too... They are horrible and they don't even have an agp slot, so this would be a nice upgrade. And this card can play CS perfectly.


----------



## xguntherc

The winner isn't who has the oldest item, but to enter you must have an old item and run it DAILY.. so to who said they had a PII they hadn't used in a few years.. thats not daily. lol.

The Winner will be drawn at Random is what the OP said.

Anyways, my oldest PC part that I currently honestly use on a daily basis is my 866 MHz PIII from my server.. lol.



I have older things, but I don't use them daily. So I wont add them to my message. Count me in on the Freebie.

Thanks! and +1 Rep for the good idea on a freebie! mixing it up. well done Sir!


----------



## hybrid-kernel

The oldest piece of hw that's still used daily is this geforce mx 400 which came out back in 2000 (according to wiki)









I have a pentium 1 as well, but sadly I have no mobo to stick it in to, so it's not used daily









speaking of which, I have a '98 p3 laptop as well

I can get pics of those if necessary


----------



## gablain

wow thar graphic card really pwns, i can testify for it


----------



## xguntherc

You reminded me. I also have one of those.

I have an old Windows 98 original IBM Thinkpad 600E with a Pentium II inside. that i use every once in a while if I know I'll need it and going out of town. and thats not often, but I do use it sometimes. I need a new laptop seriously. lol.

I can take pics of that also if anyone wants.


----------



## nathris

jk, the oldest piece of tech I use daily would have to be my 4 year old DVD-RW drive


----------



## om3n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xguntherc* 
The winner isn't who has the oldest item, but to enter you must have an old item and run it DAILY.. so to who said they had a PII they hadn't used in a few years.. thats not daily. lol.

The Winner will be drawn at Random is what the OP said.

Anyways, my oldest PC part that I currently honestly use on a daily basis is my 866 MHz PIII from my server.. lol.

I have older things, but I don't use them daily. So I wont add them to my message. Count me in on the Freebie.

Thanks! and +1 Rep for the good idea on a freebie! mixing it up. well done Sir!


... fixed... I should have fully read the OP









I don't have any even remotely old tech I use daily... unless you consider my Q6600 old tech- intel does now at least


----------



## xguntherc

yes they do.. haha. I consider my Q6700 thats in the closet old.. as I love my new shiny 45nm chip.. booyA! yet I still use my '98 PII lappy.. haha it's SLOW!


----------



## lordikon

Here's my oldest piece of PC hardware.

To be honest, my Commodore 64 stuff is older, but I don't consider it to be traditional PC unless it is x86 compatible.

OT: How the heck do I show images on here from the image gallery?


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lordikon* 
Here's my oldest piece of PC hardware.

To be honest, my Commodore 64 stuff is older, but I don't consider it to be traditional PC unless it is x86 compatible.

OT: How the heck do I show images on here from the image gallery?

It would help if you changed 'URL' to 'img'









That doesn't count anyway, do you use it daily?


----------



## gillbot

This is the PCI card that runs in my media box/server. It's in use since the mobo only has PCI slots!


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timw4mail* 
I don't have pictures here, but doesn't my socket 7 rig count?

If not, I use a Model M, 1984, which I use on all of my desktops (except web server), via a KVM switch.










I have that same keyboard in use now. I love it.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CyberDruid* 
I have that same keyboard in use now. I love it.

I'm trying to find one of those... heard they were like the gods of keyboards... unfortunately, no luck so far









As for the OP, I don't have any old hardware that I'm using, so count me out


----------



## OverclockTheStock

Dell Inspiron 3200 Laptop. PII @233Mhz, still use it for webbrowsing (and crysis)


----------



## timw4mail

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
I'm trying to find one of those... heard they were like the gods of keyboards... unfortunately, no luck so far









As for the OP, I don't have any old hardware that I'm using, so count me out

Mine found me...my grandparents had it....


----------



## nitd_kim

my parents are using very old computer. p4 1.4ghz socket 423
with 256mb rambus and geforce 2

I think videocard has crapped out and causes the computer to freeze.


----------



## bluedevil

I use my mother in law's rig sometimes, I will post a pic of it in the morning....








Here are the specs now.....I am upgrading her with this (hopfully)

Gateway 2000
600mhz Athlon
384mb PC100
9gb HD
Geforce 2 MX


----------



## Infinitegrim

I will get actual picture tomorrow, but i have assembled this PC in a shoe box so i can easily move it around to different TVs in my house, hopefully i can get a better card then the mx440 that i pulled out of my P4 HP. I also just recently got 2x 256mb memory for this and it is actually fast with 512mb of ram!









here is a picture of actual hardwar in use, in place of the future pics i'll put up tomorrow


----------



## rduffy123

you guys cant touch this.

32mb m64
ibm 760cd


----------



## Marin

Got it running but the AGP card died recently. Also need to get new fans.


----------



## fatty35

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rduffy123*


you guys cant touch this.

32mb m64
ibm 760cd


I have an old IBM 380ED (P166) I still use for browsing the net they are great lapys







I will take some pics


----------



## iandroo888

wow! i still have some EDO ram from when i had a 200mhz PII comp.. also a sony vaio 133mhz notebook. must take pictures







the edo ram i dont use anymore.. i still play around with the sony vaio.. with a wired ethernet card. win 95 xD


----------



## error10

It doesn't matter if your oldest hardware is from 2007 as long as it's really your oldest. I'm sure you've got something. Get creative.


----------



## Turnoz

my 19 pentium-3 servers









4 x rackmount servers each hosting 4 servers. Maximum of 16 servers on at one time.

It would remplace my dying ATI 9250 PCI... stuck with a dell who only has PCI ports... >.>


----------



## iandroo888

ooh wish i had that brick of a cell phone from like 15 years ago... hahaha that would be funny.. wonder if u can still use that xD


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turnoz* 
my 19 pentium-3 servers









4 x rackmount servers each hosting 4 servers. Maximum of 16 servers on at one time.

It would remplace my dying ATI 9250 PCI... stuck with a dell who only has PCI ports... >.>

Remember, pictures of the actual item are required to qualify!


----------



## tenchimuyo93

twin [email protected] celerons
mx4000agp video
128,256 pc133 ram
SB Audigy
abit BP6 mobo {1999}
24/7 use and folds.

had an ISA sound blaster card in it for awhile but it died, so i buried it in the yard.


----------



## VCheeZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Marin* 
Got it running but the AGP card died recently. Also need to get new fans.



Marin's Skulltrail


----------



## KmK

here is my BEAST HP!!

P4 @ 2.4GHz
128MB x 2 RAM @ 133mhz
Intel Extreme2 integrated graphics!!
60GB 5400RPM IDE drive
ASUS proprietary mobo
AVC CPU cooler
Bestec 200W PSU
7 in 1 media card reader w/ floppy
yes, thats a 56K modem on the bottom PCI slot...
i had an Audigy Live soundcard but it failed a while ago


----------



## AlphaMackVega

still works, gets used by my dad

TOSHIBA T1950CT
PROCESSOR: SL Enhanced, Intel 486DX2, 3.3v, 8kb cache
MEMORY: 4MB, expandable up to 20MB
HDD: 200MB/300MB
FLOPPY: Standard
DISPLAY: 8.4" diagonal LCD
BATTERY: Removable NiMH, 4hrs run time
WEIGHT: 7lbs
PSU: 100-240V
MOUSE: BALLPOINTÂ® V 2.0 with Quickport™

http://www.toshiba-europe.com/comput...T/product.shtm

EDIT: resized it 
BTW, not entering; don't need it. Just thought people would find this interesting







Good thread!


----------



## Mygaffer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*



























Now THIS is a video card to make any PCI lover happy!

Originally purchased for $99 in 2005. I forget who made it; I seem to have lost the box and it isn't marked anywhere on the card.

And YES, you can game with it, no matter what those naysayers try to tell you!









Anyway here are some specs:

Core clock: 270 MHz
Memory clock: 400 MHz
Stream processors: HAHAHAHAHA YA RIGHT
DirectX support: 9
Outputs: VGA, DVI, TV (pick any two)
Other specs you don't care about because this card is just SO COOL!

Latest Windows driver: 96.85
Latest Linux driver: 173.14

To commemorate how special this card is, this giveaway is going to work a little differently. To enter, post a picture of the _oldest piece of computer technology_ you have and _still use daily_, along with a brief description. Anyone who can send PMs is eligible to enter and I will ship this card for FREE to anywhere on the planet.

Winner will be drawn at random after 6 pm, Friday, December 5.



Yes you can game with it? If you call that gaming sir, if you call that gaming...


----------



## riflepwnage

i totally need this for my gaming atom system


----------



## Ice Dingo

If I still used my old GeForce 3 card (Ti 200) I could put that in. Also I havea Toshiba Portege 3110CT but I don't use that daily either.

Great idea for a giveaway though.


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mygaffer* 
Yes you can game with it? If you call that gaming sir, if you call that gaming...

Actually..

I run an AGP FX5500, it plays source, 1.6, HL2, and all that without a fuss









I won't enter because I really simply don't need it, but if I did I would have entered my AGP version


----------



## Andr3az

So here is my old piece of tech:

Its old Compaq Armada 1750. I still use it at my grandmothers house to get to OCN








Spec:
Intel Pentium 2, 64 mb of built in RAM, ATi rage LT PRO.
It even has floppy drive!!!

Its super light too.. Only 4.7 KG








Pics:


----------



## AlphaMackVega

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Andr3az* 
So here is my old piece of tech:

Its old Compaq Armada 1750. I still use it at my grandmothers house to get to OCN








Spec:
Intel Pentium 2, 64 mb of built in RAM, ATi rage LT PRO.
It even has floppy drive!!!

Its super light too.. Only 4.7 KG









I have that exact same laptop! Although, the one I have pictured is far more ancient.


----------



## leakyfaucet

This is an 8.6GB harddrive from seagate that I use as a secondary drive in my old rig (which is still used for downloading and old school LAN gaming). This is the best picture I could take because my camera's motor is broke so it can't focus on anything. I totally appreciate the kindness! This would go to my roommate who uses an old dell that wasn't blessed with an AGP port.


----------



## chuckcalo

Oh dear, this means I have to go get some pictures of my couple of boxes full of old hardware + pic of some of my test rigs (p3's).


----------



## jesusiscool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *leakyfaucet* 
This is an 8.6GB harddrive from seagate that I use as a secondary drive in my old rig (which is still used for downloading and old school LAN gaming). This is the best picture I could take because my camera's motor is broke so it can't focus on anything. I totally appreciate the kindness! This would go to my roommate who uses an old dell that wasn't blessed with an AGP port.

man 8.6gig! i have a old bigfoot 400mb HDD lying around somewhere
anyways, heres my "new system". believe it or not, i sold my last system, e6850 8800gts 500gb to go over seas. then i used my Bro's lappy for a while, now hes sold it! so i managed to put some parts together and get this going... it kindof plays morrowind XD


----------



## error10

Very well! In order to give people some time to get their cameras fixed, this drawing is extended until Monday! Let's see your old hardware!


----------



## Mygaffer

I have an old 50mb hdd at the shop, if I can take a picture before recycling comes this friday I will, though I know it doesn't count for the card, since I don't use it.

We've had someone drop off some of Seagate's first platter based, MFM interface, 20mb hdds a couple months ago.


----------



## nathris

I have a 344MB IBM notebook HDD that still kinda works. Its the same dimensions as a normal 2.5" hdd, but its twice as thick.

It was made in 1994.
32kb cache
36mb/s data transfer (according to specs)
14ms seek time (better than my 7200.3!)
3800 RPM


----------



## nitd_kim

hmmm do we need a picture of it? or can we get a screenshot with CPUz and stuff


----------



## error10

Pics of the actual hardware, please.


----------



## chuckcalo

Ok I took the pictures, will post them in about an hour once I get home!


----------



## chuckcalo

And yes, I use most of them for testing/fun purposes. They are working and kicking! =D


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chuckcalo* 


And yes, I use most of them for testing/fun purposes. They are working and kicking! =D

Sweet, you're in. Hey, I think timw4mail was looking for some Socket 7 boards, maybe you can help him out.


----------



## LiquidForce

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timw4mail* 
I don't have pictures here, but doesn't my socket 7 rig count?

If not, I use a Model M, 1984, which I use on all of my desktops (except web server), via a KVM switch.

um yea...... thats 7 years older than me









oldest thing i got is a P3.... but camera is out of comission right now so count me out of this one


----------



## Sonic

Didn't have an actual pic the first time so I took this earlier.

Here's my old now brothers rig.


----------



## Hueristic

Ur n utz! I could take tons of pics of old stuff in the work room but it ain't worth the walk!


----------



## Megaman_90

Here is my HP Vectra, 450mhz P3, 64MB RAM, 10GB HD, running Windows 95. I still use it to play games online, my friends probably think I'm crazy but it works.







I could use a Graphics card.


----------



## igob8a

*see next post*


----------



## igob8a

Probably the oldest thing I have around that occasionally (though not daily) gets used is my old (really old) IBM thinkpad 365XD: 









Featuring the latest in mobile computing technology, the thinkpad 365XD is equipped with a blazing fast Pentium 120 processor, a behemoth 8 Megabytes of ram and a enormous 10.4" display, and comes with a 810MB hard disk that will literally make your head asplode.

And it's only 11+ years old!


----------



## Zeag

Here's a old Dell that I recently refreshed with Ubuntu; all it need is a nice PCI card to feel all young and snappy again!


----------



## dudemanppl

Oh that isn't old, it just sucks! xD


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dudemanppl*


Oh that isn't old, it just sucks! xD


It's older than the video card being given away, so it counts! I had one, once.


----------



## loony

I could so use this. Im currently using a Diamond Stealth 3 PCI graphics card at 32mb.


----------



## Manyak

this is EXACTLY what I need!!! The GF6200 on one of my P-III LAN rigs is burnt, so I'll get some pics up tomorrow morning to enter


----------



## wildfire99

my current home computer, i got it in 2004









EDIT: oh and yea thats a steering wheel in the picture its to avoid hitting noobs.


----------



## Manyak

lol, I almost _wish_ my home computer looked like that...

And what the hell's that giant wheel supposed to be for, Mario Kart?


----------



## GR3N4D3G1RL

the wheel is to play racing games DUH!


----------



## Deegan

socket A Duron 900mhz
512 pc133
just needs a vid card and it would be a sweet linux box
it holds my ide drives for storage in the corner of my room


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wildfire99*


my current home computer, i got it in 2004









EDIT: oh and yea thats a steering wheel in the picture its to avoid hitting noobs.


FAKE RIG! Get out noob!


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
FAKE RIG! Get out noob!









your just jealous of my steering wheel


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wildfire99* 
your just jealous of my steering wheel

It even SAYS it's a fake rig right in the picture. Busted noob.


----------



## Manyak

Here we go, the LAN in my basement! (plus some trash from 3 nights ago, heh). They are all P-IIIs, and one of the two desktops needs a replacement video card - you can see the broken one sitting on top of a bag of chips in one of the pics


----------



## noname

Believe it or not , i use this every day as my main optical drive.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*


This card would work PERFECTLY for my home file server.

Specs:
Intel P3 @ 1.0GHz (OC'd to 1.13GHz) x 2
1GB ECC and Registered SDRAM @ 133MHz (OC'd to 150MHz)
2x250GB + 1x80GB in JBOD
40GB Main OS Drive
3DFX Voodoo 3 8MB AGP 1x card
My sig monitor (ran off KVM switch)

The problem, is that I can't run a standard AGP card in it. It only has a 1x/2x slot. And I'd REALLY love to have my default 1440x900 resolution on it. In order to do so, I need a PCI card that supports said resolution. So, this is what it'd be going into....and this rig is on 24/7, 365. So yes, I use this rig daily







.











I'm jealous on so many levels.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*


I'm jealous on so many levels.


Lol, of what?


----------



## error10

If you haven't qualified yet, you've got less than 11 hours to do so.

Remember, in order to enter for this freebie, you must:

1. Post a picture of an old piece of computer hardware you use regularly.
2. Give us a description of what it is and maybe a little bit of its story.

To avoid all doubt, since people have asked, the old hardware doesn't have to be your oldest, since I can't verify that anyway, but it does have to be older than the freebie.

So far these people have qualified:

1. timw4mail
2. pioneerisloud
3. mnishimura00
4. DaMirrorLink
5. VCheeZ
6. xguntherc
7. hybrid-kernel
8. gillbot
9. OverclockTheStock
10. rduffy123
11. Marin
12. tenchimuyo93
13. KmK
14. Andr3az
15. leakyfaucet
16. jesusiscool
17. chuckcalo
18. Sonic
19. Megaman_90
20. igob8a
21. Zeag
22. loony
23. Deegan
24. Manyak
25. noname

Didn't see your name? You probably forgot to post pics, or you were that one guy that posted a fake rig. You've got until 6 pm (Eastern) tonight, that's 10 and a half hours.

Edit: People who qualified after this post:

26. arkheii
27. XAslanX
28. koulaid


----------



## arkheii

My Avacus AVR. I had this as early as my first computer, a Pentium-S 133MHz. Today it still powers my sig rig and it's still rock solid and stable! I swear they just don't make AVRs this tough anymore.



I'm not in the US though, but I don't mind if I don't qualify. I'm just proud of the underdog under my desk









edit: Oh you're shipping anywhere on the planet! I don't mind trying that out on my cousin's Celeron 2 lol.


----------



## koulaid

i have an old p3 made by gateway. bought it 5 years ago used. i still have it today and use it daily. it has 512mb ram, forogt the specs of the processor, 1x 20gb hdd and a cdrw drive. its hooked up to a acer 22" monitor. this would really help make the monitor useful instead of seeing the stretched desktop.










not actual photo. this was the other twin that i gave to my brother


----------



## chuckcalo

I think you need an actual picture of it .. Or I could just say that I have a P2 machine and that I don't have a picture of it ..


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chuckcalo* 
I think you need an actual picture of it .. Or I could just say that I have a P2 machine and that I don't have a picture of it ..

Well it isn't a fake rig so I don't mind that he gave it to his brother.


----------



## XAslanX

Need something to replace this Savage S3 card in my p3 backup rig with


----------



## koulaid

ok sorry here is the real rig. just took a pic


----------



## chuckcalo

Can't wait to see results! Good luck everyone.


----------



## wildfire99

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Didn't see your name? You probably forgot to post pics, or you were that one guy that posted a fake rig. You've got until 6 pm (Eastern) tonight, that's 10 and a half hours.



I was just joking around man its obviously a fake rig, i have no use for this freebie just thought i would throw a funny post into the mix. &_&


----------



## Danylu

Does it have Still Legendary's signature on it?


----------



## error10

And the winner is...

loony !


----------



## loony

Woohoo thanks heaps error10


----------



## Deegan

nice ! congrats


----------



## koulaid

congrats!


----------



## arkheii

Congrats loony! That PCI card is probably heaps better than your integrated


----------



## loop0001

i was gaming with this card...goodness until may last year... i used it for 5 or 6 years!!


----------



## Zeag

Awww! I'm third. Oh well; I THINK the integrated can still run W3







Congrats loony!


----------

